# How to keep your Certification current?



## Zalan (Nov 27, 2010)

Just wondering how would you keep your certification current it you don`t work in EMS?

I`m possable looking at an industrial setting after I finish my EMT-B class. Only six session left in this is semester. Since its neither ambulance or volunteer fire department. I`m wondering how to keep my cert current after getting it. Some people have said volunteer fire department, however there may not be enough time to dedicate to doing that.

Education part shouldn`t be hard. Two local hospitals offer ongoing education through out the year. Skills portion I wonder about. Should the Security company offer a way to keep skills current while working for them as a EMT officer?


----------



## Icenine (Dec 19, 2010)

While I can't speak to anything other than the small bubble I live in...

  Our local EMS office provides weekly CE sessions that last anywhere from 1-2 hours on a weeknight to full courses such as ITLS on the weekends.

  You can also simply contact your local FD and see if they would mind you sitting in on their EMS training night.  Chances are they are providing system approved CE's in house for their guys.

  My system also allows for online CEU's from a trusted provider.  You can always call your systems education coordinator and get their opinion.

  Your company should in theory have a budget for CE's for it's employees.  You can take ITLS, PEPP, etc.  And if necessary use the money for online registration.

Happy Trails and good luck with your class.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good question.  I just got my NREMT-B on December 14th and was wondering the same thing.  Hopefully I'll get hired on as full-timer on FD soon and won't have to worry about it.  Thanks for asking, and thanks for the responses!


----------



## Tommerag (Dec 20, 2010)

I would check with local hospitals, ems services, or fire depts for ems training and I know there are some online sites that can be used as well.


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Dec 20, 2010)

This is definitely an issue with working on industrial jobs. Where I am in Alberta, I am confined to a truck with another EMT partner. I do alot of reading and sometimes we do scenarios to keep up with stuff. However this isn't always easy. We are pushing to get time in the clinic that is also up here where we have the chance to work with paramedics, nurses and doctors. Although more times than not, things are just quiet. 

In the last month I have pushed for little refreshers on things like starting IV's, reviewing drugs and getting hands on with them, and hopefully going to be able to take the ITLS course they are offering next month.

Ask your company and push for something as it is pretty important that we keep up with our skills and don't get too rusty.

On days off I am also doing ride alongs and finding casual work on an ambulance service.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 21, 2010)

I have wondered about this myself. I understand the continuing education and have a resource through the EMS agency that I took my EMT-B course with. I have asked my instructor several questions related to it since my course was complete. I have my state and national numbers now...and as a result I'm finding that I am unable to do anymore ride time in my area until I become a Paramedic student. I am applying with various EMS providers and private companies. I just haven't had any luck getting on anywhere yet. I would definitely contact resources in your area to find out about staying current though.


----------



## frdude1000 (Dec 21, 2010)

Volunteer maybe?  Take CEUs in person or online


----------

